# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Сладости из детства

## Irina

*
Сколько конфет, печенья, шоколада продается сейчас. На любой, самый взыскательный вкус. Но все равно, так уж устроен человек, вкус детства не сравнится ни с чем!
А с детскими сладостями у меня почему-то ассоциируется именно сладкая колбаса.
Несколько рецептов ее приготовления. Приятного аппетита и возвращения в детство!=)
Вернее сказать, рецептов будет два.*
*
Рецепт 1: «вареная»*
Продукты: ириски «Кис-кис» или подобные им - 1 килограмм, пачка хлебных палочек, 3-5 столовых ложек какао, 50 граммов сливочного масла.
Ириски, предварительно освободив от фантиков, складываем в глубокую кастрюлю, дно которой мы смазали маслом и расплавляем, постоянно помешивая, чтобы не пригорало. Хлебные палочки ломаем руками на небольшие, 1-2 сантиметра в длину, кусочки и закладываем в получившуюся массу. Как следует перемешиваем. Лист пергамента или фольги посыпаем какао (приблизительно половину нашего общего количества) и выкладываем получившуюся массу, придав ей форму колбаски (чтобы было похоже, можно сделать достаточно толстую, но если хотите, толщину можно придумать любую, так же как и форму). Посыпаем сверху оставшимся какао и заворачиваем. Теперь осталось только поставить нашу «колбасу» на 2-3 часа в морозилку и блюдо готово.

*Рецепт 2: «сырокопченая»*
Продукты: Какао-порошок - 1 пачка, масло сливочное - 250 граммов, печенье «Юбилейное» 1 пачка, сахар-песок 1/2 стакана, орехи - фундук или миндальные 200-300 граммов.
Сливочное масло растапливаем в кастрюле и добавляем в него сахар и какао (всю пачку, оставив 3-4 ложки для обсыпки). Печенье прокручиваем через мясорубку и добавляем в получившийся шоколад. Тщательно перемешиваем до образования однородной массы. Орехи (естественно, очищенные) размельчаем, но не до соcтояния мелкой крошки, а так, чтобы кусочки были достаточно крупные (я обычно делаю это так: на лист бумаги выкладываю орехи и, накрыв еще одним листом, просто «прохожусь» по ним скалкой). Смешиваем с получившейся массой. Далее, как и в первом рецепте, формируем колбаску, делая ее более тонкой, размером с батон сырокопченой колбасы. И так же на 2-3 часа помещаем в морозилку.

Эти «колбасы» можно резать как обычную колбасу. Или есть, отламывая большие куски! Как кому нравится.

----------


## Irina

*Орешки из детства
*
Состав:
масло сливочное - 100 гр,
сахар - 1/3 стакана,
яйца - 2 шт,
майонез - 100 гр,
крахмал - 1/3 стакана,
мука - 2 стакана
сода - щепотка


Взбить яйца с сахаром. Добавить размягченное масло (или маргарин), майонез, крахмал, соду погасить. Замесить тесто, постепенно добавляя муку. Тесто должно быть однородное и пластичное.Выпекаются орешки в специальной форме - орешнице. Перед началом выпечки хорошо разогрейте форму и смажьте растительным маслом (например, кисточкой или тампоном). Для следующих партий орешков смазывать форму уже не понадобится. Заполняйте форму примерно на 2/3 объема и выпекайте до зарумянивания.

*Для начинки сварить сгущенку.* Для этого закрытую банку сгущенки залить в кастрюле водой (так чтобы банка была полностью под водой) и варить 3-3,5 часа. Если варить в скороварке, то процесс значительно ускоряется, и сгущенка будет готова через 45-60 минут. Чем дольше варить сгущенку, тем коричневее она будет. Главное - не переборщить. Этой сгущенкой наполнить половинки орешков и соединить их.


*второй вариант крема :*
Яйца 2 шт.
Сахар 1/2 ст.
Масло сливочное 250 гр.
Соль на кончике ножа
Сода ½ ч.л.
Уксус 1 ст.л.
Мука 3 ст.
Грецкие орехи ½ ст. (раньше без них делала, но с ними гораздо вкуснее)
Сгущенное молоко 1 баночка

----------


## vova230

Вспомнилось.
Только не забрасывайте помидорами.
В давние советские времена сгущенка была в общем-то в дефиците. И отчего-то так случилось, что приобретенная "по случаю" сгущенка была запрятана в дальний угол шкафчика и несколько банок было забыто на долгий срок. Во всяком случае срок годности давно истек. Когда баночки извлекли на свет божий, то возникла мысль посмотреть что стало с содержимым. Вскрыли, а там "вареная" сгущенка. Попробовали и с удовольствием съели. Для нас с сестрой это был большой праздник, По цельной банке в единоличное пользование

----------

